# nie number



## NickH01 (May 4, 2014)

My apologies as I am guessing that this question has been asked several times before but, we are looking to 'rent to buy' and as such need to know how to get an nie number. Thanks in advance


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

NickH01 said:


> My apologies as I am guessing that this question has been asked several times before but, we are looking to 'rent to buy' and as such need to know how to get an nie number. Thanks in advance


Lots of info on the FAQ section of the forum here is the link 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

We got ours recently in Valencia , it was straightforward , there is guidance online to help fill the forms in , take photocopies of all required docs , we took passport photos but they weren't required.


----------



## NickH01 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for the link, will have a look.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

If you intend to 'rent to buy' then you will probably need more than just an NIE. You will also need to be registered on the list of foreigners (often referred to as getting your _residencia_).


Personally, having just helped a friend go through getting a 'rent to buy' property, I would say DON'T do it.

Far better to rent and then make an offer later if you still want the property.


----------



## NickH01 (May 4, 2014)

Please could you explain why you say don't rent to buy? We thought it would be a good way to get a 'feel' for the house and area before buying. The house isn't up for rent, it is for sale but the seller would entertain a rent to buy. Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

NickH01 said:


> Please could you explain why you say don't rent to buy? We thought it would be a good way to get a 'feel' for the house and area before buying. The house isn't up for rent, it is for sale but the seller would entertain a rent to buy. Thanks.


what if you don't like the property, or the area?

what kind of 'get out clause' do you have?

that's the main issue - & how much deposit does the owner want & is it returnable?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> what if you don't like the property, or the area?
> 
> what kind of 'get out clause' do you have?
> 
> that's the main issue - & how much deposit does the owner want & is it returnable?


When we nearly did it, there was no get out clause - we were told that the minute we signed, the property was ours. The rent part just made the cost easier to pay - its like a lease purchase. The reason we didnt go thru with it was because you had to agree on a price before you started and in a falling market, thats not a good idea

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> When we nearly did it, there was no get out clause - we were told that the minute we signed, the property was ours. The rent part just made the cost easier to pay - its like a lease purchase. The reason we didnt go thru with it was because you had to agree on a price before you started and in a falling market, thats not a good idea
> 
> Jo xxx


exactly

we nearly did it too - slightly different because it was before the rent to buy idea had taken off - we were renting & the owner wanted to sell & 'do a deal'

we loved the house............ until September when suddenly it was freezing & damp...

thankfully we hadn't agreed anything & were able to move out with no problem


----------



## NickH01 (May 4, 2014)

Thank you, must admit I had assumed that a 'get out clause' would be part of the deal. Having read all the posts regarding renting before buying we thought 'rent to buy' might be a good way of doing things. It seems that just as I think I have things sorted I read more on here which makes me stop and think again; Which is great, thank you.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

NickH01 said:


> Thank you, must admit I had assumed that a 'get out clause' would be part of the deal. Having read all the posts regarding renting before buying we thought 'rent to buy' might be a good way of doing things. It seems that just as I think I have things sorted I read more on here which makes me stop and think again; Which is great, thank you.



We seem to be good at "bursting bubbles" lol. We thought it was a great idea too - it wasnt so good when we researched it, but then this was just as house prices started to fall big time.

The best way is to rent there and rent your UK house out, that way you can have a year or two (or less) to experience and find things out - and you'll be getting an income from your UK house to offset against the rent you pay in Spain?? Once you've decided, then you can DO IT!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

We have been looking for the right house for around 18 months now, rent to buy with the right contract drawn up by a solicitor could work for you but there would be a cost to a 'get out' clause as the seller has effectively lost time having the house off the market. So if you changed your mind after renting and living there you would have to take the hit on the agreed amount in the contract.
We nearly did rent to buy too which suited us but the house turned out not to be legal , it could have been sorted out but with a lot of time and cost to us but we decided not to go down that route.
Its a real roller coaster trying to find the right house at present in Spain , there are sure lots available but my advice would be to get a good lawyer onside that you trust and do as much research as possible to understand the system and potential pitfalls , there is lots of good info on the forum and lots more by googling but sometimes its deciphering the accuracy of the info , this is where the lawyer comes in really handy.

We have now found our house , have a contract drawn up that both parties negotiated and agreed to and we cant wait to start our Spanish adventure , its takes time effort and money to get the right result for you but the work in preparation will pay off in the long run ,Good Luck and enjoy the ride !


----------



## Janeym8 (Mar 8, 2013)

We have gotten our NIE nos and renewed them whilst still in UK
We had to go to spanish embassy and fill out forms but was really straightforwards


----------



## NickH01 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks to all for your replies. As usual lots of food for thought. Rent to buy would allow us to move without having to sell our U.K home, hence one of the attractions. We are back in Spain in July so we will see what happens.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

NickH01 said:


> Thanks to all for your replies. As usual lots of food for thought. Rent to buy would allow us to move without having to sell our U.K home, hence one of the attractions. We are back in Spain in July so we will see what happens.


Yes, but so would simply renting - whilst being simpler, cheaper and better (IMHO).


----------

